# Is MBA assessed to level 9 NZQA?



## Athy (2 mo ago)

Hi 
I have B.E degree which directly qualifies to level 7 NZQA as I have chartered membership from Engineering New Zealand and also received letter from them to submit immigration. 
I claimed points for Masters under recognized qualification which I'm yet to asses from NZQA. Before that, can anyone tell me if there chances that MBA done in overseas would be assessed to level 9 NZQA. Did anyone gone through such circumstances?

Thank you


----------

